# A Penny for free



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Today I got a Penny for Free!!  
Or should I say, I was given a new pigeon, I have named Penny 
I have been making some contacts around my local area, and today I visited the Ring Secretary of The Fancy Pigeons Society here in Sydney. I had a great time and had much to discuss, and viewed many varieties of pigeons. On leaving he was nice enough to GIVE me a hen I have named Penny, she is a nun cross fantail that was bred from his daughters pets, but still she is a great looking bird. Now ash has a girlfriend and I can focus on getter the perfect mate for Cecil. I have contacted three large scale APT's breeders in the area and I have located one who has ash-red hen apt's, BINGO...looks like I'll be breeding spread ash apt's after all.

here is a photo of the new girl in town:
http://www.woftamplace.com/cecil/penny.jpg


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

That's wonderful news! Yes, it's a great idea to get around to different clubs and organizations, you'll learn a lot from those people. They will be able to give you immeasurable tips, suggestions and just lend a friendly ear to discuss all things "pigeon". I'm so glad you found a mate for Ash and Penny is just a real stunner for sure. You should have no problems finding a mate for Cecil either by the sounds of it. Congratulations!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I have just got back from meeting with the APT breeder....WOW, what beautiful birds! He was really nice and we talked for over 2hours, he told me about the APT standard and what to breed for and what not to breed for, had so many different colours including recessive reds, yellow, baldheads, almonds and splash's. Went through his medicine cabinet and explained all the treatments and there uses, gave me contact points for vets and feed supplies, and even offered me a cold drink 
He is a gem to find and really knows his pigeons, and it shows in his lofts upkeep and the general appearance and health of the birds. Magnificent barely describes them. 
Unfortunately he didn't have any ash-red's so I will be visiting another breeder (who I have been told is 'no2' in the area) who has some. 
He did suggest I try one of his splash birds, it was mostly white with bronze on the wing tips and a few blue feathers in the tail, but I figured that it may be likely that I end up with some wildtypes from this mix, and I prefer the reds and browns. 
So this afternoon the other breeder is getting back to me about his ash-red hens so Cecil should have a mate quite soon.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

She's a real beauty, best of luck with her! Cecil is one lucky boy, lets hope for some beautiful babies in the near future


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the luck Pete 
Fingers crossed I may get some little babies soon


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I visited your site, Alaska, and those are some handsome looking birds. And
Cecil.....he's so adorable. Good luck to you.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a pretty girl!!!!!
Reti


----------

